# Hella Celis Repair Harness install DIY!



## ReflexR137 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok, so I went on the hunt for some new lights. The Hella Celis caught my eye but the price didn't. If you go to certain web sites (I will not mention) they go for $700+ but I found a distributor for about half (pm me for info). But they do not come with the ECS repair harness that increases the Angel Eyes longevity. So I bought a set of the harnesses from ECS since they are "Plug and Play" to find out that it is a little trickier than I first thought, and I could not find a DIY ANYWHERE, so here it is...

1.unplug the headlight harness or battery (battery might be default for room if you don't have a small battery).









2.Open up the back of the light by pushing the metal bar to the left(for the right light) or the right(for the left light)

3.Locate the green resistor on the bottom of the headlight housing. This is what the little black tube on your repair harness will essentially be replacing.









4.Wires come out of both sides of this green resistor. One set has two separate prongs(ground is brown and red is power) and the other set of wires has a small white connector. Unplug the red and brown wires and plug in the ECS harness end with matching prongs. (black will go with brown/red with red).









5.Now find the white connector that comes from the other side of the green resistor and unplug it (if you have trouble locating the connector, take off the cover that the headlight harness plugs into and locate the wire set that is blue and yellow, and trace it down to the little white connector.)









6.You will notice that there is a white connector that acts as a center piece for the two smaller white connectors, this will allow you to connect the same-size smaller white connectors like so.

















7.When it is all connected right, it will look like this.









8.Thats it, button it all back up and enjoy! NOTE: If the Angel Eyes don't come on, double check your ground and power wires. BOTH my ground connections on the ECS harness were loose and the eyes did not come on until I fixed them.


----------



## kam1280 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello, since you installed the ECS kit how are they? Are they bright enough with HID kit or did you just go standard?


----------



## ReflexR137 (Mar 6, 2009)

i just have the standard bulbs in there right now, its a sharp light so it seems almost hid, I couldnt imagine how bright they would be with hid's in lol. The rings are super bright tho, they rock, they are a clear blue and are brighter than oem bimmer angel eyes, and that is no joke


----------



## kam1280 (Oct 28, 2010)

*Hella Celis Repair Harness install DIY*

Thanks for that info dud. So do you think the ECS wiring kit is the perfect solution to stop the ring/angel eyes dying out when install with hid?


----------

